# Sponsor Letter - UK Fiancee Visa



## pinkxdior (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi - 

I recently submitted an application for a UK Fiancee Visa priority from USA. 

We hired a lawyer to help prepare the application for us and ensure we had all the correct documents. 

The application has been submitted and all documents confirmed by the lawyer and sent off. We received the e-mail stating they received our documents on March 10th. 

Today as I was browsing the forums I noticed the majority of people included a sponsor letter of introduction and a letter of introduction from themselves, the applicant. We did not have this, and currently are panicking that the application will get denied because of it. 

Below is the list of documents we had included, with full confidence that our application was strong. Please tell us if you think we might get denied because of not having a letter from ourselves. 

-Letter of Representation from Lawyer describing our situation and relationship 
-Receipt for payment of priority visa service and roundtrip courier service 
-receipt of completed visa application 
-visa application 
-appendix 2 
-biometrics appointment receipt 

Identity Documents: 
Sponsor Passport Photos 
Copy of Sponsor's Passport 
Applicant Passport Photos
Applicant's New Passport 
Applicant's Old Passport
Copy of Applicant's new passport 
Copy of Applicant's old passport 
Applicant's divorce certificate from previous marriage 

Financial Documents: 
6 Months of Bank Statements for Sponsor showing financial requirement is met 
6 Months Pay Stubs for Sponsor showing financial requirement is met 
Letter of Employment from Sponsor's work place

Accommodation: 
Accommodation Inspection Report 
Declaration from Sponsor's Parents allowing applicant to live at their property 
Title Register showing property is owned by Sponsor's parents 
Passport Copies for both Sponsor's Parents 

Intention to Marry: 
Confirmation of Civil Ceremony Booking from County Council 
Give Notice of Marriage Appointment Booking Confirmation 
Wedding Venue Event Contract 
Letters from wedding venue regarding payments for booking 
Bank transfer print out confirming payment to wedding venue 
Wedding venue final invoice and function sheet 
DJ Booking Invoice 
Wedding Invite 
Receipts for Engagement Ring and Wedding Rings 
Order Invoices from websites for wedding decorations
Down Payment and Final Payment receipt for wedding gown 
Receipt for purchase of bridesmaid dresses 
E-mail quotes from venue suppliers 
E-mails between us and the venue's wedding coordinator regarding a food tasting 
Flight confirmation of 1 US guest attending the wedding 
Sample of RSVP e-mails from guests 

Relationship Documents: 
Letters from Sponsor to Applicant 
Letters from Applicant to Sponsor 
Receipts for Places Attended Together 
Both Employment Agreements showing we both worked at the summer camp where we met 
Applicant's Boarding Cards from visits to the UK 
Sponsor's Boarding Cards from visits to the US
Sublet Agreements showing we lived together for extended periods of time during longer visits (up to 3 months) 
Hotel Bookings 
Printed flight confirmations of all of our purchased flights to visit each other 
Screenshot of Facebook message log showing 195,000+ older messages
Facebook message conversation August 2012 - September 2012 (5 pages) 
Selected Facebook wall posts spanning from August 2012 through January 2015 (44 pages) 
Sample of cards exchanged between us 
Cards from others addressed to both of us 
Calling Card Top Up History from 2012 - 2015 
Call Log from January 23 2015 - Mar 1 2015 

Letters of Support from Family and Friends: 
Sponsor's Brother In Law 
Sponsor's Sister 
Sponsor's Mother 
Sponsor's Best Friend 
Applicant's Mother 
Applicant's Best Friend 

77 Photographs of Us during our visits 


Please help! Is our application strong enough to be approved even though we do not have a letter from the sponsor or the applicant directly? 

In my old passport, I do have entry clearance stamps showing that I was questioned at the border at 2 of my 3 visits - however I was allowed to enter the country. I was never refused or denied entry. Our wedding is booked for May and we have to give notice by April 22nd.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't believe the applicant/sponsor letters are a requirement, but they are a good way to see the relationship from the eyes of the couple.

As far as documentation, you have WAY too much, lots of unnecessary stuff. As a very brief example, none of the letters of support from family and friends will even be considered. And 77 photos are about 65 too many.

If I were going to worry about anything, it would be deluging the ECO to the point of annoying them. You may have slowed your application down a bit in that they will have to wade through all the documents provided.

Assuming you've met the financial requirements and didn't make any glaring mistakes in your applications, you should be fine and approved. I'd stop worrying. The only recommended things I see missing are a proposed flight itinerary, employment contract and P60, but they aren't a make or break requirement either.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How much did the whole thing weigh? How thick in inches was your bundle? Did you lawyer tell you to provide all that, or did you just go ahead and collect the whole lot yourself?


----------



## pinkxdior (Mar 10, 2015)

The pack weighed exactly 5 pounds which was stated as the weight limit. I didn't measure the height in inches, but all those documents were carefully sorted into folders and the folders all had labels on the front listing the category and a list of what was in that folder. 

The lawyer gave us a list of documents that was needed and a spouse/applicant letter was not on there. We collected everything the lawyer told us, trusting her completely. I feel so stupid now that I never looked up the documents list on uk.gov on my own. 

Attached are pictures of the individual folders as well as the final pack. There were 6 total folders and a few documents as listed in my original post.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What a waste of efforts and expense! All those neat folders and labels will first have to be taken apart, discarded and rearranged in the order preferred by ECO (visa officer), taking more time and labour (though sometimes they leave things as they are, but less commonly) and a large portion of relationship evidence set aside and shifted through to get at essentials. I am a firm believer in streamlined application that contains all the essentials but nothing more, as having the best chance of success in the shortest time.


----------



## pinkxdior (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm really worried now, seeing as I need to be in the UK no later than April 15th in order to give notice of marriage. Do you think we have a strong chance of getting approved in time? The relationship evidence we gathered we figured would be better as the more evidence the stronger the application. We didn't want to risk being denied because of not enough evidence. If we are denied, it's over 10,000 pounds paid for the wedding down the drain.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow so much evidence. My wife and I submitted probably a quarter of all that. My wife didn't write an applicant letter, so you should be fine as it's not a requirement. I did write a sponsorship letter though.

You be very lucky if you get a decision within 4 weeks.


----------



## pinkxdior (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all - 

Just wanted to update and say I got the decision made email yesterday (March 16th!). Sheffield confirmed they received the documents March 10th! 

It's on the truck for delivery to me today - here is hoping the visa is in there! 

Thanks!


----------



## JBaxter211 (Sep 22, 2014)

Joppa said:


> What a waste of efforts and expense! All those neat folders and labels will first have to be taken apart, discarded and rearranged in the order preferred by ECO (visa officer), taking more time and labour (though sometimes they leave things as they are, but less commonly) and a large portion of relationship evidence set aside and shifted through to get at essentials. I am a firm believer in streamlined application that contains all the essentials but nothing more, as having the best chance of success in the shortest time.


Would you advise including photocopies of all documents with the application? I read somewhere that it was advised but obviously it DOUBLES the application pack.

We plan to make 2 photocopies of every document. 1 for our reference and 1 for the ECO?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, our advice is to include a set of copies in the same order as your originals.


----------



## Lkratz (May 27, 2015)

Hello!!! I am trying to go through this process of a fiancé visa to the UK from the USA... Were you able to get it?


----------

